# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Türklere Karşı Haçlılar

## axuliuma

Türklere Karşı Haçlılar ..................Muhiddin NALBANTOĞLU


Onikinci yüzyıl ortalarında Eyupoğlu Yusuf tarafından Suriye''de kurulmuş ve Mısır, Elcezire, Yemen ülkelerine kadar yayılmış ''Eyyubiler'' adında bir büyük Müslüman devleti vardı. Bu devleti kuranlar Azerbaycan''dan gelme Türklerdi. Eyup ile kardeşi şirkÃ»k, Selçukluların Musul''da hüküm süren geniş salahiyetli vezirlerinden Nurettin Zengi''nin beyleri arasına girmişlerdi. şirkÃ»k Mısır seferlerine yeğeni Selahattin''i de beraber götürmüştü. Selahattin, onun ölümü üzerine yerine geçerek Mısır''daki Fatımilerin elinden hakimiyeti almış, sonra Suriye''yi de istila ederek büyük bir devlet kurmuştu. Eyyubi devletinin en mühim hükümdarı olan Selahattin, zamanında Haçlılarla mühim savaşlar yaparak büyük zaferler kazanmış ve şöhretini cihana yaymıştı. 
Onun mertçe, asilane savaşları düşmanları tarafından daima takdirlerle karşılanmış ve hürmetle anılmıştır. 
Selahattin''in 1193''te ve kardeşi Meliküladil Seyfettin''in 1218''de vefatları ile Eyyubiler aynı ailenin çocukları arasında Beyliklere ayrılmak suretiyle Mısır''da, şam''da, Halep''te, Mezopotamya ve Yemen''de küçük küçük Eyyubi hükümetleri teşekkül etmiş ve bir müddet daha devam etmiştir. 

Yirmiiki yıl hüküm süren, Avrupa''nın her tarafından bela seli gibi akıp şam, Halep, Hama, Humus, Kudüs vesair yerlere gelen Haçlılara karşı hücÃ»m ve müdafaalar yapan ve bu müteassıp Hıristiyan gürÃ»hunu perişan edip nice kral ve prensleri esir eden Selahattin Eyyubi, bu namdar Türk, şecaat, adalet ve merhameti ile bugün dahi Avrupalılarca hayranlıkla anılmaktadır. 
Yukarıki resimde Selahattin Eyyubi, bir zaferinden sonra önünden geçen Haçlı ordusu esirlerini seyrederken görülmektedir. Bugün dahi aynı Haçlı orduları bu defa başka taktik ve stratejiler üreterek Türkiye''ye karşı savaş içinde bulunuyorlar. Son derece uyanık olmamız ve onların oyunlarını bozmamız lazımdır. 


Son Haçlılar üanakkale''de 

Yukarıda gördüğümüz gibi Türklere karşı en eski çağlardan beri pek çok Haçlı seferi yapılmıştır. Bugün dahi Türkiye üzerinde Batılıların yaptıkları oyunlar hep aynı Haçlı artıklarının oyunlarının benzeridir. Savaş alanlarında kazandığımız son Haçlı zaferi üanakkale''de olmuştur. On gün sonra bu sütunlarımızda tafsilatını vereceğimiz bu zaferin bir İngiliz subayı tarafından anlatılan bir anektodu burada verelim: 
üanakkale Savaşı''na katılan yaşlı bir İngiliz, Türklerin buradaki kahramanlıklarını çevresine anlata anlata bitiremez. Bir ara sakat sağ elinin şahadet parmağını göstererek: 
- Bu parmağımı da üanakkale''de kaybettim, dedi. Ve anlatmaya başladı: 
- O zaman yüzbaşı idim. Askerlerime Türklerin nişancılığını anlatıyor, dikkatli davranmalarını söylüyordum. ''Parmağınızın ucunu görseler, hemen vururlar.'' derken; şahadet parmağımı yukarı kaldırıyordum. Bu anda bir silah sesi ile beraber elimi aşağı çektim. şahadet parmağımı kaybetmiştim.'' 
Artık siz askerlerinin o andaki moral durumunu düşünün. 

Tarih İçinde Mehmetçik 

Milli mücadelenin muzaffer başkumandanı Gazi Mareşal Mustafa Kemal, Mehmetçik''i şöyle anlatır: ''...Dünyanın hiçbir tarafında ve ordusunda yüreği seninkinden daha temiz ve daha sağlam bir askere rastgelinmemiştir. Her zaferin en büyük payı senindir. Hayatında, imanınla, itaatinle, hiçbir korkunun yıldırmadığı, demir gibi pak kalbinle düşmanı alt eden büyük gayretin için minnet ve şükranımı söylemeyi nefsime en aziz bir borç bilirim.'' 
Mustafa Kemal Paşa bütün dünya milletlerinin askerlerini ve elbette ki, Türk askerini de savaş alanlarında tanımıştı. Bugün dahi bir facia yaşadığımız bölücülük ve terör olayları karşısında olduğu gibi Güney Doğudaki çarpışmalarda da Mehmetçikler savaş alanındadır. Aşağıdaki şiir Mehmetçik''in tarih içindeki yerini çok güzel anlatır. şehitlerimize binlerce şükran. Nur içinde yatsınlar. 

Zafer Bayramı 

Vatan için anadan, yardan geçen Mehmetçik, 
Kahramanlık yolunda serden geçen Mehmetçik! 
En kutlu varlığımdan daha yakınsın bana,
üok değildir bu sevgi bir adsız kahramana. 
Zaferden zafere hep koşturan sensin bizi,
Sensin cihangir yapan Attila''yı, Cengiz''i! 
Sensin ezelden beri gerçeğe, Hak''ka tapan, 
Bayezid''i Yıldırım, Mehmed''i Fatih yapan! 
Sensin koca dünyayı dar gösteren Selim''e, 
Nasıl anlatır seni üç sesli bir kelime! 
Baştanbaşa tarihin şeref dolu, şan dolu,
Sensin bize gösteren Allah''a giden yolu! 
Dolaşır da nabzında böyle cevherli bir kan, 
Etmez mi Diyojen''i Malazgirt''te Alpaslan? 
Getirerek Mohaç''ta Avrupa''yı imana, 
Taptırdın kralları Muhteşem Süleyman''a! 
üıplak göğsün üstünde söndü nice volkanlar, 
Taşıyacak namını sonsuzluğa Balkanlar! 
Neler yaptın söyle bir Kafkasya''da, Irak''ta?
Destanını yazayım -n''olur- beni bırak da! 
Seni üzgün görürsem içim yanar, tutuşur, 
Hiçbir şeyin olmasa üanakkale''n yetişir! 
Ne güzel bir bahtın var: şehit de sen, gazi de; 
Arayan bulur seni: İstikbalde, mazide! 
Sakarya''da düşmana vurunca zorlu bir tos, 
Güneş gibi ufuktan doğdu: 30 Ağustos! 
Görünce mucizeni vatanın her yönünde, 
İflas etti cihanın gayzı azmin önünde! 
Tattırdın bize ''Zafer Bayramı''nın tadını,
Bütün millet saygıyla anıyoruz adını! 
Sana çok şey borçludur, Mehmedim, bütün Türklük; 
Sen olmasan tarihte olur muydu büyüklük? 
Hep senin eserindir bu zaferler, bu şanlar,
Türk kanıyla yazılır, ancak, altın destanlar! 
Yarattığın ''bugün'' de yaparken bayram, düğün, 
Adınla, eserinle övün Mehmedim, övün! 

Fazlıoğlu Cemal Oğuz ücal 

1- Birçok büyük vazifelerde, ezcümle sefirliklerde, valiliklerde, nazırlıklarda ve başvekillikte bulunmuş ve Fransızca tercümeleri bugün bile revaçta olan alim ve edip Ahmet Vefik Paşa nevine münhasır bir zat idi. Mübalağalı halatı, istipdatı harekatı derbımesel haline gelen mumaileyh mesela, püsküllü büyük fes giyer ve fakat tek gözlük kullanır, haremine de ferace ve çedik papuç giydirirdi. 
Mumaileyh deavi nazırı iken mahkeme ilamı ile esnafa borçlu olan ricalden bir zatı nezarete davet etmiş ve adamcağız da o zamanın adeti veçhile hayvanı ile gelmiş. Paşa bir taraftan lakırdıya tutup adamı oyalarken bir taraftan da gizlice adam yollayıp hayvanı sattırmış ve borcunu alıkoyarak üstünü kendisine vermiş. 

2- Ahmet Vefik Paşa Bursa''yı tanzim ederken araba ile sokak sokak dolaşır ve kasden çıkmaz sokaklara sokar ve araba durunca da: 
- Vali Paşa''nın arabası hiç durmak olur mu, burası yıkılmalı, diyerek belediyeden amele celbiyle sokağı açtırırdı. 

100 Yıl ünceki Türkiye''den Milli üdetlerimiz 

Küçük çocukların ilk defa tırnakları kesildikten sonra evin büyüğünün para kesesine eli sokularak altın veya gümüş, hangi cins para alacağı merakla beklenirdi... Neticeye göre de herkes fikrini, bildiğini söyler; temenniler, dualar yapılır; adeta küçük bir tören olurdu. Bir anane gibi bu adetlere önem veren eski ailelerin o heyecan ve ilgisi, büyüklü küçüklü bu törene ve çocuğun keseden alacağı paranın cinsine karşı olan merakı bir önemli olay olur, aile topluluğu birbirine olan hürmet ve muhabbetle çocuk hakkında iyi dualar ederlerdi... şimdi böyle şeyler var mı? Baki kalan hoş bir hatıradan ibaret!

----------

